# Epdm reroof



## Jasonthompson (Jan 25, 2010)

A contractor I use all the time won a 2200sq epdm reroof. It's pretty wide open there are 50 skylights to replace and a few a/c to go around. He wants to pay around $65 a sq to install 1" iso board and install glue down epdm system. I just don't want to screw myself. I'm interested in what u guys think if I'm way under price. U guys dont have to tell me what u are charging but wondering if this is in the ball park. And if I'm not please please tell me I just don't want to lose my pants


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

In my area that's insanely low, but, what's in the ball park for my region will fall short for some and be an over kill for others.

I get more than $65.00 per square for new construction, with -0- penetrations, just walls and eaves.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

around here thats REAL low..


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The question is who cares what's he's offering per square. Would you be able to make money at that per square price?

How many squares can you install per day? 

How much does it cost you to run your business per day?

If when you do the math you need more than 65, you need more than 65. In other words I am saying don't look at it by the square, look at the whole project as a big picture, then break it down into the sum of its' parts (square). I can tell you I would need at last 20% higher, preferrably more. 

I'll also tell you I know numerous sub contractors who pay cash under the table cheating their insurance and taxes who would do it for $65 all day every day.


----------

